# (gelöst) Valorant extrem niedrige FPS Zahlen



## Smartismus (19. Februar 2022)

Hi,

Ich hab folgendes Problem. Ich besitze die 5950x, 6800xt, Crosshair Formula VIII, 2x 16GB 3600 cl 14 von GSkill.

Ich komme  bei Valorant nicht über 200fps. Ich hab alles ausprobiert was ich kenne hab mir 7 YouTube Videos angeschaut alles nachgemacht und habe nur im schießstand 220fps (wenn ich mich nicht bewege und gegen eine Wand schaue). Beim laufen und rennen und schießen geht der runter auf 120-140fps.

Auf YouTube haben Leute die mit meinen Komponenten spielen über 400 oder 500fps in Online Matches und ich komme nicht über 200fps. Ich hab ein Full HD 240hz Monitor hab alle Auflösungen auf Low hab bei task Manager alles ausgestellt und die Priorität fürs Spiel umgesetzt sowie Energiesparmodus umgestellt auf Höchste (und noch mehr) und trotzdem bin ich unter 200fps. Mein Freund spielt mit einer 3050 und hat nur 20-30fps weniger als ich. Ich hab an CPU Limit gedacht aber bin mir da nicht so sicher weil im Hintergrund ist alles aus und die CPU Auslastung liegt bei 7-21% (was ja schon CPU Limit ist). Werde heute Abend meine cpu mal auf 4,3-4,7GHZ übertakten und dann mal gucken. Aber wird das denn überhaupt einen so großen Unterschied machen?


----------



## HisN (19. Februar 2022)

Wenn die Graka sich langweilt bist Du im CPU-Limit. Egal wie die CPU ausgelastet ist.
Wenn die Graka voll ausgelastet ist, dann bist Du im Graka-Limit.

Das eine bedingt das andere/schließt das andere aus. Ist wirklich so einfach, wenn man von ein paar Ausnahmen absieht.

Valorant nutzt nur ein oder zwei Kerne, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, eventuell hilft CPPC.
Eventuell solltest Du die Leute mit 500 FPS fragen, was sie machen.  Die sollten es ja wissen^^

Wir fangen am besten von vorne an: Screenshots von CPU-Z Memory-Tab und GPU-Z Mainscreen wenn der Rendertest läuft. Du weißt nicht wovon ich rede? Klick in meine Signatur.


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Februar 2022)

Mal das probieren, vielleicht funkt das ja. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rePflPELFjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Smartismus (21. Februar 2022)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> Mal das probieren, vielleicht funkt das ja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe ich bereits getan bringt nichts (bzw 10-20fps mehr).


----------



## TomatenKenny (21. Februar 2022)

Mal im Fenster Modus oder randlosen Fenstermodus testen und Vsync aus. mehr fällt mir da jetzt auch nicht ein.


----------



## Smartismus (22. Februar 2022)

TomatenKenny schrieb:


> Mal im Fenster Modus oder randlosen Fenstermodus testen und Vsync aus. mehr fällt mir da jetzt auch nicht ein.


Ich spiele immer in randlosen (Vollbild) Modus VSync und Freesync sind aus bei mir. 

Kann es vielleicht an den zu wenigen Lanes liegen? Ich habe eine 5950x eine 6800xt und 2 m.2 SsD direkt neben den Grafikkarte. 

Also in anderen Spielen wie Rainbow hab ich über 600 oder über 700fps nur im Valorant sind diese Probleme. Ich lösche mal und installiere es nochmal vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## Optiki (22. Februar 2022)

Hast du irgendwelche Software von Asus mal installiert oder gehabt, wir hatten letztens erst den Fall, wo dann in Valo und CS Go die FPS richtig schlecht deswegen waren.


----------



## HisN (24. Februar 2022)

Nachher ist nur der Citrix Client installiert.


----------



## Smartismus (27. Februar 2022)

Hi,

Also ich hab mein Problem nun endlich gelöst vor 2 Tagen. Ich hab meine Grafikkarte auf 2500 übertaktet und seitdem hab ich in Valorant 500-600fps die jetzt endlich auf 240fps begrenzt habe und nun deutlich flüssiger spielen kann als zuvor. Egal welche Bewegung egal welcher Schuss FPS geht nicht unter 240fps. 

Meine Grafikkarte habe ich nicht eingestellt alle spiele liefen flüssig bis auf Valorant. Nach dem Übertakten ist jetzt dieses auch beendet. 

Vielen Dank an euch für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. März 2022)

Smartismus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Also ich hab mein Problem nun endlich gelöst vor 2 Tagen. Ich hab meine Grafikkarte auf 2500 übertaktet und seitdem hab ich in Valorant 500-600fps die jetzt endlich auf 240fps begrenzt habe und nun deutlich flüssiger spielen kann als zuvor. Egal welche Bewegung egal welcher Schuss FPS geht nicht unter 240fps.
> 
> ...



Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ca 200 MHZ mehr, so viele FPS bringen


----------



## lucky1levin (8. März 2022)

Wäre zu schön wenn ich von 2000 Mhz  auf 2200 Mhz ganze 100 FPS mehr erhalte.

Die Realität sieht leider aber so aus -> Maximal 7 FPS...eher sogar -7 FPS.


----------

